
Ask HN: Given an unfamiliar problem, what is your reaction? - gonification
You&#x27;re faced with a hardware or software problem that you are not immediately able to solve. It&#x27;s unfamiliar or confusing. What is your reaction?
======
FiatLuxDave
Ask questions, or do experiments (which is just a way of asking questions
without involving other humans). Usually when a problem is confusing, it is
because something important about it is not known. So, get more information.

------
davelnewton
"Oh, neat."

Unless it's an uninteresting problem or unrelated to my skillset/job. Then
it's more of a "Dammit I hate programming because I keep having to solve
unrelated problems so I can program."

------
gaspoweredcat
This means war!

I actually get somewhat worked up at times but generally the more it winds me
up the more i want to bash its face in with a solution

